# Fenton!!!



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/fenton.html

Just a walk in the park with your dog in the UK. Just be glad you are not Fenton's owner. 

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

ROTFLOL... that was hysterical.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

If the guy ever finds him, poor Fenton is in a heap o' trouble...


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Training collar a necessity while off leash.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

This clip has even been played on the news over here. LMAO


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Classic display of "bolting".


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

just read the "What was my crime" story and almost cried...that was soooooooooooooooooooooo sad!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

watched this various times as it's hilarious!! I love how you can hear the desperation in the mans voice! It's even more funny if your a dog owner, as we've all been there!! Was walking in Richmond Park the day that clip was filmed but unfortunately didn't see Fenton


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Watched it again and it still cracks me up!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, there's a dog that needs a checkcord, or an e-collar. 
It is funny to watch, but his owner has a real problem on his hand. Running deer is a hard habit to break in a dog.


----------

